

Why you should be doing BDD - ritasker
http://ritasker.me/1gORpGb

======
jecxjo
I love the concept of TDD but can we please stop taking a topic, tweaking it
ever so slightly and branding it with a new acronym? If you aren't doing some
BDD when you are doing TDD then you probably are doing it wrong.

